# problem understanding this text message?



## H150

Ben seninele yasadig ve geceir diyim gunleri hicbir seye deyismem belkide hayatimin en gulelgunleri diye bilirim cunku seni severek yasadim seninle! Ve biliyor musun bizi ayirmak isteyen cok kisiler vardi vede basardilar! Ve bunlarin artik biranlami yok cunku biz ayrildik aramizdaki hersey biti enazindan benim icin biti! Ama seni gercek ten sevdim helin bunainana bilirsin! Ama beni gercekten onut.  Ben seni gercekten ontacam helin bx bx hanim ......


----------



## imbay

Hi, a turkish friend of mine told me that, he can understand the text but it is full of serious spelling errors, but understandable anyway.. He fixed the text as below. 


Ben seninle yaşadiğim ve geçirdiğim gűnleri hiçbir şeye değişmem belki de hayatimin en guzel gűnleri diyebilirim çűnkű seni severek yaşadim seninle! Ve biliyor musun bizi ayirmak isteyen çok kişi vardi ve de basardilar! Ve bunlarin artik biranlami yok çűnkű biz ayrildik, aramizdaki herşey bitti en azindan benim için! Ama seni gerçekten sevdim Helin buna inanabilirsin! Ama beni gerçekten unut. Ben seni gerçekten unutacağim Helin bx bx hanim ......


----------



## H150

That looks a lot better Turkish - thanks!  Can your friend help with an English translation please?


----------



## Volcano

Ben seninle yaşadığım ve geçirdiğim günleri hiçbir şeye deyişmem belki de hayatımın en güzel günleri diyebilirim çünkü seni severek yaşadım seninle! Ve biliyor musun bizi ayırmak isteyen çok kişi vardı ve de başardılar! Ve bunların artik bir anlamı yok çünkü biz ayrıldık aramızdaki herşey bitti en azından benim için biyti! ama seni gerçekten sevdimhelin buna inanabilirsin! ama beni gerçekten unut.Ben seni gercekten unutacağım helin hanim ......

*I don't change the days I lived with you with anything, perhaps I may say that they are the most beautiful days of my life because I lived with you by loving you and you know there were many people who wanted to separate us and they were successful.And there is no point in these things anymore because we left, everything between us finished, at least for me but I really loved you Helin, you can believe this! but really forget me.I will really forget you Ms Helin...*


----------



## H150

Many thanks - beautiful and sad.


----------



## zorspas

Volcano said:


> Ben seninle yaşadığım ve geçirdiğim günleri hiçbir şeye de*ğ*işmem belki de hayatımın en güzel günleri diyebilirim çünkü seni severek yaşadım seninle! Ve biliyor musun bizi ayırmak isteyen çok kişi vardı ve de başardılar! Ve bunların art*ı*k bir anlamı yok çünkü biz ayrıldık aramızdaki herşey bitti en azından benim için bi*t*ti! *A*ma seni gerçekten sevdim *H*elin buna inanabilirsin! *A*ma beni gerçekten unut. Ben seni ger*ç*ekten unutacağım *H*elin han*ı*m ......


----------



## Volcano

H150 said:


> Many thanks - beautiful and sad.



*You are welcome*


----------

